# Eclipse zu neugierig(?)



## Leroy42 (19. Mai 2006)

Ich habe in (m)einem workspace mehrere Projekte, die nichts
miteinander zu tun haben sollen. Aber auch wenn nur ein Projekt
ausgewählt (angeklickt) ist, bringt mir Eclipse im "Problems"-Fenster
immer alle Warnungen und Fehlermeldungen *jeder* Datei aus *jedem*
Projekt   

Ist das _aktuelle_ Projekt fehlerfrei, kann ich es auch problemlos
via F11/Strg-F11 starten, aber irgendwie nerven die Meldungen doch.

Kann ich eclipse irgendwie davon abhalten, ständig in den
_nichtaktiven_ Projekten herumzuschnüffeln und deren Dateien mitzukompilieren?

Oder muß ich tatsächlich für jedes Projekt einen eigenen Workspace
anlegen und deren Default-Einstellungen immer wieder von neuem
meinen Vorlieben anpassen?


----------



## Roar (19. Mai 2006)

klick auf "filters" und wähl "on any resource in same project" als filter aus.


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Mai 2006)

Danke, werde ich zuhause gleich probieren.

Irgendwie gefällt mir Eclipse ja,
aber die Bedienungsoberfläche ist, bei manchen Funktionen, nun
alles andere als intuitiv.


----------



## byte (19. Mai 2006)

Das ist Gewöhnungssache. Eclipse bietet halt super viele Möglichkeiten. Da wird es halt irgendwann unübersichtlich, egal wie gut die GUI ist. In Word suche ich genauso ewig nach ner Funktion, wenn ich nicht genau weiss, wo sie ist... 

Naja, ok blödes Beispiel. Ich suche nicht in Word, weil ichs gar nicht benutze, aber ihr wisst was ich meine. :bae:


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Mai 2006)

Eclipse-Hilfe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Showing and hiding Java files
> To show Java files:
> 
> Select the Filters command from the *Package Explorer's drop-down menu.*
> ...


Und warum finde ich dieses drop-down-Menü mit einem Filter-Kommando nicht?
Weil heute Freitag ist?

Und noch was.

Ich habe gestern, um den GUI-Builder _Visual-Editor_ von/für Eclipse
mal zu testen, die Zip-Files 

emf-sdo-xsd-SDK-2.1.2.zip
GEF-ALL-3.1.1.zip
VE-runtime-1.2M2.zip

und auch

VE-examples-1.2M2.zip

in das eclipse-Verzeichnis entpackt und, wie gefordert, _eclipse.exe -clean_
aufgerufen.

Es gibt keine Fehler, aber es hat sich am Erscheinungsbild von eclipse
nichts geändert; keine neues (Sub-)Menü, keine Erweiterung von Popup-Menüs,
keine Erweiterung in der Hilfe  :shock: 

Wenn ich's richtig verstanden habe, sind das Plug-Ins, aber wie/wo kann ich
die jetzt nutzen? Oder muß ich die erst irgendwie aktivieren?

Edit: Irgendwie schon ein komisches Gefühl, nach langer Zeit selbst wieder
totale Dummie-Fragen stellen zu müssen


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (19. Mai 2006)

Was den VE angeht:
Du müßtest jetzt zum einen Quellcode aus dem Package Explorer per Rechtsklick mit "Open with -> Visual Editor" öffnen können.
Zum anderen gibt es zusätzlich "Visual Class", wenn Du eine neue Klasse ins Projekt einfügst.

Ansonsten ist in der Tat die Projektverwaltungen einer der Punkte an Eclipse, die völlig an meinen Bedürfnissen vorbei konzipiert ist. Ich habe auch davor noch nie mit einer IDE gearbeitet, die einen quasi dazu auffordert, mehrere Projekte gleichzeitig geöffnet zu haben - mit allen daraus resultierenden Merkwürdigkeiten.
Ich persönlich bin ja der Ansicht, daß das eine ideologische Entscheidung ist und noch aus den Zeiten kommt, in denen alle Projekte in einer Datenbank liegen mußten. Damals (vorm Krieg) hatte ich Eclipse schon mal ausprobiert und irritiert wieder verworfen, weil das nun wirklich überhaupt nicht die Art ist, wie ich mit irgendeinem Programm arbeiten möchte.

Ein weiteres Relikt aus dieser Zeit ist ja der Workspace. Wäre Eclipse projektbasiert, dann gäbe es keine Notwendigkeit für einen Workspace. So ist der Workspace quasi eine Abbildung der verquasten Datenbank-Idee ins Filesystem.

Mir wäre es wesentlich lieber, wenn man (zumindest defaultmäßig) immer nur ein Projekt öffnen könnte - das aber aus einem beliebigen Ordner. Dann wären auch immer gleich die Debug- und Run-Einstellungen korrekt und man müßte sie nicht nach jedem Projektwechseln neu einstellen - was ja dem Sinn eines Projekts völlig widerspricht.

Hatte wegen all dieser Querelen kürzlich auch mal wieder Netbeans ausprobiert, das jetzt keine ernsthaften Schwachstellen mehr hat und in mancher Hinsicht sogar funktional überlegen ist. Auch die Startzeit ist vergleichbar mit der von Eclipse mit VE und WTP.
Allerdings "fühlt" sich Eclipse für mich besser an - und seien es auch nur die Standardoptionen im Editor. Außerdem finde ich den Ansatz des VE persönlich sympathischer, direkt den Quellcode eines Oberflächenklasse zu parsen, statt sie in Metadaten zu verwalten. Insofern kann ich meine Eclipse-Projekte zwar in Netbeans bearbeiten, aber die Dialoge usw. nur noch im Quelltext, weil sie halt nicht mit Matisse erstellt wurden.


----------



## byte (19. Mai 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und warum finde ich dieses drop-down-Menü mit einem Filter-Kommando nicht?
> Weil heute Freitag ist?



Wenn Du freitags blind bist, könnte das die Antwort sein. :bae:

Im Package Explorer ist ganz links so ein weisses Dreieck, das nach unten zeigt. Dort draufklicken -> Filters...

Das ist aber nicht das, was Roar meinte. Dazu musste unten bei Problems, wo die Warnungen angezeigt werden auf das gleiche Symbol klicken -> Filters...


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Mai 2006)

@deadbeef & byto
Danke; kann erst zuhause testen.

Und wie kommt man auf sowas  :shock: 

[schild=12 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Ach waren das noch Zeiten! Als man von einem Dummy-Tutorial an der Hand genommen wurde.[/schild]


----------



## AlArenal (19. Mai 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @deadbeef & byto
> Danke; kann erst zuhause testen.
> 
> Und wie kommt man auf sowas  :shock:



Naja, die Filter gibts in jedem Eclipse-View...


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Mai 2006)

Ich bekomm's nicht geregelt   



			
				0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was den VE angeht:
> Du müßtest jetzt zum einen Quellcode aus dem Package Explorer per Rechtsklick mit "Open with -> Visual Editor" öffnen können.
> Zum anderen gibt es zusätzlich "Visual Class", wenn Du eine neue Klasse ins Projekt einfügst.



Und genau das, ist nicht der Fall. Da sind nirgendwo neu Menü-Unterpunkte hinzugekommen.

Also nochmal für Dummies: 

1) Die 3 Dateien in das Verzeichnis *über* eclipse entpacken (Ein Verzeichnis
eclipse ist ja bereits in allen Zips).

2) Eclipse starten und clean

3) Immer noch blöd' aus der Wäsche schauen.

Hab ich da was wichtiges überlesen  ???:L


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Mai 2006)

Warum benutzt du nicht einfach den Update-Manager? Damit hat's bei mir immer funktioniert.
Hast du das mit dem Filter jetzt hinbekommen ?


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Mai 2006)

Das mit dem Filter klappt   
Merkwürdig nur, das das nicht die Default-Einstellung ist  :? 

Ähmm, Update-Manager?

Da ist das Problem, daß ich zuhause keinen Internet-Anschluß habe,
darum kann ich den leider nicht benutzen; ich muß die ZIPs von der
Arbeit aus mitnehmen.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (22. Mai 2006)

Die Archive enthalten in der Tat üblicherweise einen Pfad inklusive "Eclipse", also mußt Du sie einen Pfad über Eclipse entpacken. Die Version vom VE, von GEF, EMF und Eclipse müssen (teils) zusammenpassen. Ich hatte schon Kombinationen, die nicht liefen. Allerdings gab es dann erst beim Öffnen der VE-Ansicht Probleme.
Ansonsten gibt's aber eigentlich nichts zu beachten.

Meine Versionen zum Vergleich:

eclipse-SDK-3.2RC1
VE-runtime-1.2M3
emf-sdo-runtime-2.2.0M6
GEF-runtime-3.2M6


Die neueste Version wäre:
eclipse-SDK-3.2RC4 (bzw. eclipse-SDK-3.2RC5)
VE-runtime-1.2RC1
emf-sdo-runtime-2.2.0RC4.zip
GEF-runtime-3.2RC3.zip

Hab ich aber nicht probiert. Kann insofern nicht sagen, ob auch Eclipse RC5 statt RC4 geht. Vermutlich schon - es gab aber schon Fälle, wo dem nicht so war.


----------



## RicoSoft (23. Mai 2006)

zum kontrollieren auch unter "Help --> About Eclipse --> Feature / Plugin Details" schauen, ob die Plugins / Features installiert wurden. Wenn nicht, musst Du das Log anschauen, was denn nicht geht.


----------



## SamHotte (23. Mai 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wie kommt man auf sowas  :shock:



Naja, man könnte auf "Help" klicken und das Workbench-Benutzerhandbuch lesen ...


----------



## flanker (24. Mai 2006)

Ich würde an deine Stelle Callisto Edition auch ansehen, dort sind die Module mehr oder weniger(weil noch RC) aufeinander abgestimmt.
http://www.eclipse.org/callisto/discovery.php


----------

